# national score results



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

NFAA Indoor Natls? If so, those results have been posted for close to a couple weeks already on the NFAA website. Though not sure the flight splits are set up in the non-pro classes? If you're referring to USAA Indoor Natls, unofficial results are posted and sounds like they will be finalized after a couple week review period is completed.

>>------->


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry should have clarified. NFAA scores sincethis is the NFAA forum. and the final results for all classes haven't been completed or posted. So was asking if anyone has heard when that will be done, as you had said, it has been a few weeks now


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

The NFAA Indoor Nationals results are here: http://nfaascore.com/results/5 

It's a little confusing, because when the page comes up, it looks blank, I needed to scroll down a screen-full before I saw the top of the results listing. 

And here, where there are SUPPOSED to be results from this event through history, the 2015 link hasn't been added. https://www.nfaausa.com/results/indoornationals


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

Those results are complete yet as nothing shows anythjng for flights


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow. See a 299 in bowhunter. That's impressive.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

gcab said:


> Those results are complete yet as nothing shows anythjng for flights


Ah, I see now what you mean, as some of the competitive categories had enough participants they would have been broken down into two or more flights, and the "Flights" column in the list is only filled in for one of them.


----------



## pe3d (Feb 21, 2004)

I don't see any pro payouts.


----------

